# Uber premium a joke



## James Mac (Aug 2, 2016)

Here you are in the big uber world driving your uber X vehicle and along comes the mighty BMW and gets twice as much as your little X. Well I drive a nice Van that I think is every bit as comfortable and nice as any other luxury car....why should I settle for X or XL and suffer being possibly discriminated against for driving a inferior vehicle? Come on Uber...get with the program MAKE YOUR RATES THE SAME NO MATTER WHAT THE VEHICLE. ...ANOTHER JOKE AND THE BIG LIE OF UBER....STILL.NO TIPING ON THE APP?


----------



## Louisvilleuberguy (Aug 3, 2016)

I agree. People cannot believe I'm not able to do select with my 14 dodge caravan rt. My interior is as nice as any select car and compared to the chrysler 300 it's the same interior just a lot more of it.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Louisvilleuberguy said:


> View attachment 55002
> View attachment 55003
> View attachment 55004
> View attachment 55005
> I agree. People cannot believe I'm not able to do select with my 14 dodge caravan rt. My interior is as nice as any select car and compared to the chrysler 300 it's the same interior just a lot more of it.


Unfortunately Uber has an utter hatred for the 300, it's not even Select in some markets, yet is becoming more mainstream by livery carriers to do airport car service....go figure.


----------



## 52 express (Aug 22, 2016)

So if you are a Uber XL or select in Chicagoland have you really seen a substantial raise in income. Is it worth having that special vechicle that Uber wants you to have. Or are you getting the same amount of Uber X requests vs. Uber Select or Uber XL? Anyone?


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

No offense to some drivers, but there are a lot of crappy Uber cars out there running around. Uber should offer some better options for passengers who want to be guaranteed not to get a junker for a ride. I have a very nice 2012 Hyundai Sonata Hybrid. Leather, heated rear seats, Navi, panoramic roof, very clean. Shouldn't the passengers be able to opt for my car at a premium vs say, an old Chevy beater?


----------



## hounddogman (Aug 23, 2016)

Sometimes I think it would be fun to be picked up in like an early 80s sedan, like a Caprice Classic, but I understand that doesn't make much sense for anyone involved.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Atom guy said:


> No offense to some drivers, but there are a lot of crappy Uber cars out there running around. Uber should offer some better options for passengers who want to be guaranteed not to get a junker for a ride. I have a very nice 2012 Hyundai Sonata Hybrid. Leather, heated rear seats, Navi, panoramic roof, very clean. Shouldn't the passengers be able to opt for my car at a premium vs say, an old Chevy beater?


That hit close to home! At 200k+ miles for my 2001 van, yes I do believe it is a crappy ride. But at these rates, that's all I can provide for these non tipping riders!


----------



## Eric Decker (Jun 16, 2015)

What are the requirements to get on the Premium program, in terms of:
- type of car?
- how old is the car?


----------



## zandor (Mar 6, 2015)

Eric Decker It depends on the market. Here in Chicago you need a fancy badge. Some places it's fancy badge or an almost new car.

James Mac It's not mighty BMW. It could easily be weenie Audi. They allow A3s on Select in Chicago. BMW needs to be a 3-series or larger since that's the smallest BMW model with 4 doors. Still doesn't count as mighty if it's a 4 cylinder model. A BMW 335 or 340 being mighty is quite a reasonable position though. Those things are pretty fast.

Personally I think what we really need is an UberX+. Basically a service that guarantees a non-crappy, non-compact, comfortable car with a price a little below XL. So basically a well taken care of midsize or larger sedan/wagon, SUV unless it's a mini-SUV, or minivan would qualify. Maybe require non-cloth seats. Vinyl is fine, but who wants to sit in whatever that crackhead you picked up 2 weeks ago left behind?


----------



## Eric Decker (Jun 16, 2015)

Will there ever be a basic low-tariff Uber ride service that features different sort of vehicles that are safe and comfortable of course, but that are also cheap to operate, perhaps even (partly) self-driving... as an extension of public transport?

Have people read about NuTonomy? It just beat Google and Uber to the punch in offering self-driving vehicle rides.
It features the small Mitsubishi MiEV.


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

In London, UberX can be almost anything, typically it's a Prius.

UberExec must be Audi A6/A7, BMW 5-series, Mercedes E-Class, Jaguar XF, Tesla S. UberExec can also do UberX work.

UberLux must be a Bentley Flying Spur, Rolls-Royce, or a Range Rover Vogue.

Additionally and more popular, a Long Wheel Base Audi A8, BMw 7-series, Mercedes S-Class, Jaguar XJ. If any of these are not Long Wheel Base, then they'll be on UberExec (and, therefore can also do UberX work).

Therefore, UberExec and UberLux are mostly depending on being a 4-door saloon (except for the Range Rover),as well as the fancy badge, and no estate cars.

Nonetheless, you'll get some nice cars on the car list which remain on UberX only, despite having a cost and running price similar, or exceeding that of cars accepted on UberExec/Lux

E.g. Audi Q7, BMW X5, Chrysler 300C, Mercedes GL, Porsche Cayenne, VW Phaeton, Volvo S80. To run any of these cars on UberX rates, which can be as low as 75p a mile on trips from the airport is madness.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

London UberExec Driver said:


> In London, UberX can be almost anything, typically it's a Prius.
> 
> UberExec must be Audi A6/A7, BMW 5-series, Mercedes E-Class, Jaguar XF, Tesla S. UberExec can also do UberX work.
> 
> ...


 Omg... Anyone who does Uber on Porsche needs to get his/her head examined... That's beyond madness!


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

I'm in Denver and the select list is basically leather or Vinyl and tiered so if you have a newer accord, camry, passat etc.. And it has leather you're good to go 
Im about to move to Chicago and was looking at the list there and it's just 2007 and newer and only luxury brands. Not even some of the cars that qualify for black in Denver qualify for select in Chicago. Yukon, explorer and suburban are the main ones 

I agree uber select should be more newer car non cloth and decent space. I like the tiered system we have in Denver it makes more sense then the Chicago anything luxury brand and 2007 or newer


----------



## zandor (Mar 6, 2015)

The Chicago list annoys me. My biggest objection is an Audi A3 is Select but a Buick LaCrosse isn't. Ever been in a LaCrosse? The back seat beats the snot out of my E-class. I have better leather but that's about it for rear seat comfort. A3? Not even close... unless you're driving.

Last I checked the Yukon and Suburban were allowed on SUV in Chicago. Did that change? The Explorer never was and IMHO shouldn't be. Expedition was ok though.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

zandor said:


> The Chicago list annoys me. My biggest objection is an Audi A3 is Select but a Buick LaCrosse isn't. Ever been in a LaCrosse? The back seat beats the snot out of my E-class. I have better leather but that's about it for rear seat comfort. A3? Not even close... unless you're driving.
> 
> Last I checked the Yukon and Suburban were allowed on SUV in Chicago. Did that change? The Explorer never was and IMHO shouldn't be. Expedition was ok though.


My dad just got rid of his a3 and the back seats were a joke. The buck lacrosse has an amazing rear area better then most cars, I got picked up with one a few months ago. It qualifies for select in Denver 
The Chicago list annoys me too
I didn't see the suburban or Yukon on the select list but I didn't even look at black 
I think am explorer with leather should qualify for select but 2012 or newer 
I was in a 2010ish explorer the other day and it was pretty crappy but the new ones are pretty comfortable and have a ton of rear room


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

i think 300 is approved in areas where they are short on bmws/mercedes (low income area)

baltimore/MD has 300 approved, but dc does not


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

I drive a lacrosse now....I used to drive a sonata before....I like the lacrosse because it's soft leather seats are more comfortable than the sonata....I got worse back ache with the sonata....Also every passenger who sits in the lacrosse says that they love it... But I have to remind them that that's because it is an Uberblack car....and still they don't tip!!....but it is not like the Mercedes whose name speaks for itself. That's why I would love to do Uberblack in a Mercedes.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

UberRose said:


> I drive a lacrosse now....I used to drive a sonata before....I like the lacrosse because it's soft leather seats are more comfortable than the sonata....I got worse back ache with the sonata....Also every passenger who sits in the lacrosse says that they love it... But I have to remind them that that's because it is an Uberblack car....and still they don't tip!!....but it is not like the Mercedes whose name speaks for itself. That's why I would love to do Uberblack in a Mercedes.


I think Hyundai just has awful seats , I was in a rental Elantra for awhile doing Ridesahre and after 2 hours my back would be a mess and my legs would go numb never experienced that in any other car


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> I think Hyundai just has awful seats , I was in a rental Elantra for awhile doing Ridesahre and after 2 hours my back would be a mess and my legs would go numb never experienced that in any other car


OMG, don't even say the word Hyundai, do you even know how many people are experiencing issues with their Trunks just opening by themselves for no reason? I used to drive Lyft and Uber with a 2016 Elantra and the think was absolutely terrible, every morning I wake up to see Trunk wide open for anyone to steal anything they want. Cmon South Korea, your suppose to be better than the North. Make a great quality product or stop it. <-- that is what I put on their Facebook page.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Louisvilleuberguy said:


> View attachment 55002
> View attachment 55003
> View attachment 55004
> View attachment 55005
> I agree. People cannot believe I'm not able to do select with my 14 dodge caravan rt. My interior is as nice as any select car and compared to the chrysler 300 it's the same interior just a lot more of it.


If I showed you my Luxury Camry with leather seats and everything--you would be shocked. Tinted windows and everything. Sometimes its as if though Uber is being ran by people who are high functioning ******ed or something. They denied me the Select. Mine is a 2016 Camry that has features other regular X cars don't. It is full body too. I saw a Camry with LM plates in city, that means it is a Limo. If the state can make that a Limo why can't Uber make it a select? At this point I am just gonna become a Limo driver and get those LM plates myself, forget Uber and its silliness.


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> I think Hyundai just has awful seats , I was in a rental Elantra for awhile doing Ridesahre and after 2 hours my back would be a mess and my legs would go numb never experienced that in any other car


wow....so I am not the only one who had this problem in the Hyndai!!! It really hurt my back!!....The lacrosse seats were more comfortable.


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> If I showed you my Luxury Camry with leather seats and everything--you would be shocked. Tinted windows and everything. Sometimes its as if though Uber is being ran by people who are high functioning ******ed or something. They denied me the Select. Mine is a 2016 Camry that has features other regular X cars don't. It is full body too. I saw a Camry with LM plates in city, that means it is a Limo. If the state can make that a Limo why can't Uber make it a select? At this point I am just gonna become a Limo driver and get those LM plates myself, forget Uber and its silliness.


A camry doesnt classify as luxury. I know you love your car but at the end of the day a camry is a camry and cannot be considered equal to a luxury vehicle such as mercedes. ...no matter how great and shiny they look and what they have. Thats just how it is.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> If I showed you my Luxury Camry with leather seats and everything--you would be shocked. Tinted windows and everything. Sometimes its as if though Uber is being ran by people who are high functioning ******ed or something. They denied me the Select. Mine is a 2016 Camry that has features other regular X cars don't. It is full body too. I saw a Camry with LM plates in city, that means it is a Limo. If the state can make that a Limo why can't Uber make it a select? At this point I am just gonna become a Limo driver and get those LM plates myself, forget Uber and its silliness.


You're just in the wrong marker. Some markets your camry would qualify for select. In Denver 2015 and newer Camry with leather is a select vehicle


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> You're just in the wrong marker. Some markets your camry would qualify for select. In Denver 2015 and newer Camry with leather is a select vehicle


Wow.... really?!!.... I would be upset if I paid for a Mercedes and a Camry shows up!


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

UberRose said:


> Wow.... really?!!.... I would be upset if I paid for a Mercedes and a Camry shows up!


The markets rates change too in Denver select is meant to just be nicer then X if it was all Mercedes, bmw who would order Uber Black
Its $2 a mile and 25 cents a minute for Select here. That gets you a tiered system
2007 and newer luxury brands
2013 and newer near luxury
2015 and newer larger mid size car with leather. A 2015 Camry will only qualify for a few more months. 
I have a 2007 BMW 335I Msport, 2012 Lincoln MKZ and a 2015 VW Passat. I've driven all of them on select and the Passat gets the most positive comments. Probably because it has way more rear leg room (more then a BMW 7series actually) and massive trunk
The bmw and the Lincoln constantly struggled with Airport rides more them 2 people who have large suit cases and I would end up with a suit case in the front seat. 
The Passat fits 4 people comfortably and all their luggage . Unfortunately after this year the Passat won't be able to do Select rides anymore

I feel like select isn't meant to be luxury only it's meant to be "a step above the ordinary" that's Ubers sales pitch of select. Keeps people from getting a sub compact Chevy spark, Toyota prius or that 2001 Honda Civic.

Plus some people will cancel on a camry or passat if it comes up. I'll get the same person request 3 or 4 times and cancel I'm the vw (not often maybe once a month) I never have that happen in the Lincoln or BMW. Some people car shop on select because they're too cheap to spring for black and they know some select cars are black cars


----------



## 8debbie88 (Nov 8, 2016)

Has anyone tried the Hyundai Genesis? It's on the select list in Portland and I am thinking of purchasing one. I do have a bad back and hate driving our 2001 Camry. My personal 1988 Mercedes 300e is awesome for comfort. Just trying to find a select car that is a bargain and comfortable. Suggestions please! Also, is it worth going for select in Portland? Rates look good but how's the market. Are you busy?


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

8debbie88 said:


> Has anyone tried the Hyundai Genesis? It's on the select list in Portland and I am thinking of purchasing one. I do have a bad back and hate driving our 2001 Camry. My personal 1988 Mercedes 300e is awesome for comfort. Just trying to find a select car that is a bargain and comfortable. Suggestions please! Also, is it worth going for select in Portland? Rates look good but how's the market. Are you busy?


The Hyundai Genesis is a great car - very underrated. And you can get used ones for cheap.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Atom guy said:


> The Hyundai Genesis is a great car - very underrated. And you can get used ones for cheap.


No it is not a great car, stay away from it. Trunks opening by themselves frequently for no reason is only one of the problems with them.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> The markets rates change too in Denver select is meant to just be nicer then X if it was all Mercedes, bmw who would order Uber Black
> Its $2 a mile and 25 cents a minute for Select here. That gets you a tiered system
> 2007 and newer luxury brands
> 2013 and newer near luxury
> ...


How does having such a wide basis of Select Tier options affected your Select saturation out there in Denver?


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> How does having such a wide basis of Select Tier options affected your Select saturation out there in Denver?


Its pretty saturated at some times there could be more select cars then X . However I stay surprisingly busy . Today I worked 6.5 hours took a total of 8 rides 2 lyft 3 select 3 X for a total of $215 net

But yesterday I burned 2 hours trying to get a big Dia select ride until I finally caved and took an x with a return lyft netting $55 for just over 4 hours of work

Seems a lot of Denver people order select. I know I take select most the time unless I have free or half off X ride credits

I wish they would make it a bit more strict , obviously my Passat would Mon longer qualify but I'd just sell it I only bought it because it was the best value for mpg and price for select


----------



## crazytown (Nov 13, 2016)

James Mac said:


> Here you are in the big uber world driving your uber X vehicle and along comes the mighty BMW and gets twice as much as your little X. Well I drive a nice Van that I think is every bit as comfortable and nice as any other luxury car....why should I settle for X or XL and suffer being possibly discriminated against for driving a inferior vehicle? Come on Uber...get with the program MAKE YOUR RATES THE SAME NO MATTER WHAT THE VEHICLE. ...ANOTHER JOKE AND THE BIG LIE OF UBER....STILL.NO TIPING ON THE APP?


Why would anyone in their right mind invest in a high dollar car for uber with expensive up keep and repairs ,and double even triple the depreciation ? Is this a dick measuring contest? Remember all categories get 0 tips and shitty treatment


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Lol no way

Go compare it to a Caddy or Lincoln if you don't like the bimmer and mercy comparisons....

That Dodge doesn't belong anywhere near Select

And same rates for 2002 Hyundai Elantra and 2017 Mercedes Sklasse, are you kidding me???


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> I wish they would make it a bit more strict , obviously my Passat would Mon longer qualify but I'd just sell it I only bought it because it was the best value for mpg and price for select


I hope they never bring that down here, Select is already saturated. If people start picking up Select in Honda Accords, Atlantians may stop using Select altogether.

Maybe they should add another level and remove Pool. UberX, UberNew, UberSelect. UberNew will be 2016+ vehicles. 50% markup over X.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> I hope they never bring that down here, Select is already saturated. If people start picking up Select in Honda Accords, Atlantians may stop using Select altogether.
> 
> Maybe they should add another level and remove Pool. UberX, UberNew, UberSelect. UberNew will be 2016+ vehicles. 50% markup over X.


I agree they need to make it more strict but I"m not gonna hate on my 40mpg car being able to do Select . I've never had anyone complain infact I've had people ask me if it's an Uber Black car since the back seats are massive (more room then a 7series bmw )


----------



## Preacher (Mar 12, 2016)

The market I'm in is so small that they don't offer ANY of that. You get UberX or UberXL.


----------

